# Building a Nest



## Salty dog (Dec 16, 2013)

No bachelor pad is complete without them.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 16, 2013)

If referring to the speakers, my sentiment exact. Mine have traveled hi and low with me for the past 13 years. The stereo that powers them? Same Pioneer unit since 1993. And together they still sound far better then most of the crap that's put out today.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 16, 2013)

Vintage Pioneer SX-680.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 16, 2013)

If no wife why can't you move them out into the room a bit more for a more optimum setup?


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 16, 2013)

Ha, so true, I slide them out when I'm serious.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 16, 2013)

That back wall is a ,,,,,,,


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 17, 2013)

Salty, I've got a lot of experince with Stereo Equipment. I build my own speaker wires and interconnects. I'm more interested in knives these days but it used to be stereo's.
1.) Your speakers are too close to the wall. Pull them out 18" from the wall if possible
2.) depending on listening position, speakers will usually project best if angled slighty in as opposed to perpendictular with the wall. 

What's driving these?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 17, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> Vintage Pioneer SX-680.



VSX-501
Not quite as vintage as yours. Yet.


----------



## V1P (Dec 17, 2013)

Mucho, you sounded just like me except that I was into car audio instead of home.

You're right, it would sound better with the 2 suggestions you pointed out. Maybe salty does not have the space, judging from the photo.



Mucho Bocho said:


> Salty, I've got a lot of experince with Stereo Equipment. I build my own speaker wires and interconnects. I'm more interested in knives these days but it used to be stereo's.
> 1.) Your speakers are too close to the wall. Pull them out 18" from the wall if possible
> 2.) depending on listening position, speakers will usually project best if angled slighty in as opposed to perpendictular with the wall.
> 
> What's driving these?


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like a nice pair of Klipsch speakers. Used to own the Forte's back in the late 80's. First speakers I owned that could sound good at low and loud volumes.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 18, 2013)

I couldn't get used to the horn tweeters. In my space they were too forward for my taste. I like laid back speakers Like the Gallo reference floor models--I wish. I have Mirage speakers with an NAD 7X110W, a Velodyne Sub and lots of wall dampening mached up with a Samsung 63" plasma. Funny thing is I never have time to watch TV anymore. LOL


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting to do whatever you want with your stereo is definitely a benefit of being single. When we built a family room a couple years ago I intended to put the stereo in it, but my wife fought hard against it. So it has stayed 1/2 a floor down in the den that turned into a temporary storeroom, and is now slated to become the playroom for our baby. My wife loves music, but is happy to listen through a crappy speaker that you connect to your iPod... There are no other rooms in the house I can use to set it up. Smaller speakers may be an option, but it would be a waste of money to sell my floorstanders and than incur the cost of new speakers/ stands. Still trying to decide if I should recruit one of my friends to come over one day when my wife is out and help me move the speakers up into the family room (i.e., "it's better to ask for forgiveness...")  I really do miss listening to the music I like played back through a nice stereo system.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I couldn't get used to the horn tweeters. In my space they were too forward for my taste. I like laid back speakers Like the Gallo reference floor models--I wish. I have Mirage speakers with an NAD 7X110W, a Velodyne Sub and lots of wall dampening mached up with a Samsung 63" plasma. Funny thing is I never have time to watch TV anymore. LOL



That's what eventually made me sell them. I heard some Aerial Acoustic's 10T's and was totally blown away. It took me about 10 years but I now own the Model 9. I had a used pair of the 10T's but my wife really hated how they looked!

Would love to hear the Gallo's but I know my wife would not like the form factor!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 18, 2013)

Adk for forgiveness and put a nice tall plant on either side of them for camaflague. LOL


----------



## eshua (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm forced into wireless headphones in the condo, but this story cheered me up a little.

http://gizmodo.com/363154/audiophile-deathmatch-monster-cables-vs-a-coat-hanger


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 19, 2013)

The Pioneer SX-680 is paired up with a same era Pioneer SG-60 equalizer. Sansui turntable.





I was eyeballing a 70's era Marantz reciever at the used stereo store. $629.00?


----------



## mano (Dec 19, 2013)

Only if it uses tubes. I can't imagine why anything solid state from the 70's is worth a whole lot. Maybe there are exceptions like top of the line Marantz and Pioneer? I know they cost a bundle back in the day and were well made.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 19, 2013)

You know if you're going '70s retro, you have to have a reel-to-reel tape player.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 19, 2013)

An old buddy of mine makes new wood boxes for vintage stereos. Recently he had a Technics amp and a tuner in birdseye maple. He also adds led lighting.


----------

